# UBER/LYFT to Force us back to work, Deny Unemployment?



## Andrew Philip (Jul 20, 2017)

Question for all us Rideshare Drivers getting Unemployment. Uber and Lyft are picking up again. So with that , and the enhanced 600 a week ending in a few weeks, do you believe we will be FORCED to go back to work? In other words , if gets back to normal levels on July 1, do you believe the EDD will deny us from getting the last 3 weeks of unemployment (and 3 weeks of 600/week), OR do you think EDD will just allow us to certify like normal until July 31? I see this as being as potential issue but it’s hard to tell. We work at our own time and do not have a boss telling us we must return to work at so and so date. So with that, I wonder if rideshare drivers will just be able to certify like Normal until they feel it’s safe to work. As I said we don’t have a boss, so it’s hard to say. Fellow drivers in here feel free to give an opinion.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Andrew Philip said:


> certify like normal until July 31?


how are you answering the 'looking for work' question?


----------



## Andrew Philip (Jul 20, 2017)

I say “yes“ to looking for work. Assuming you’re also in California that’s line 3 when certifying your weeks. I just wonder if Uber and Lyft will enforce something Where we must return to work, thus no longer be eligible for unemployment.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Andrew Philip said:


> I say "yes" to looking for work


Yes, I'm in Calif. I answer NO to all the questions as that is the correct answer. Since end of march been getting the 2 week deposit every Monday morning. This week only rec'd HALF with the other week 'pending'. No notice as to why and nothing on the portal to indicate something is up. I think Calif EDD is going to get a bit tougher with the questions. I sent them email asking WTF, don't expect an answer for days, tho.

the $600 goes away and if Calif gets to phase III, I'm back to my normal RS schedule. And hopefully schools will reopen in Aug so my 2nd RS gig will wake up as well.


----------



## Andrew Philip (Jul 20, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Yes, I'm in Calif. I answer NO to all the questions as that is the correct answer. Since end of march been getting the 2 week deposit every Monday morning. This week only rec'd HALF with the other week 'pending'. No notice as to why and nothing on the portal to indicate something is up. I think Calif EDD is going to get a bit tougher with the questions. I sent them email asking WTF, don't expect an answer for days, tho.
> 
> the $600 goes away and if Calif gets to phase III, I'm back to my normal RS schedule. And hopefully schools will reopen in Aug so my 2nd RS gig will wake up as well.


I think the EDD hasn't really been transparent on a lot of things. I answer yes to line 3 as I was told to by an EDD callback. She told me to always put yes. Anyhow the EDD is a real nightmare now. I remember when I was at pending for 4 weeks and I had to call them 300 damn times to get to a specialist lol. So awful! Anyhow your pendings should be fixed. Did you get put back on a callback list ? A specialist will be able to fix your claim 
.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

We don't have to answer the job search question currently in MS. I plan on collecting thru week 39. Even if it's just basic UI after July 31, The only question that matters is are you having reduced work due to covid..... Yep PAY ME. 

Uber can't force you to do a damn thing... If your scared stay home..


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Texas announced the date is July 6. Must start looking for work.

https://www.wfaa.com/mobile/article...ment/287-14e309b7-dba2-4a22-9a69-68d75600941f


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I’m putting no for everything, until everything is back at 100% my earnings will be junk. I see it has picked up some but I don’t think for the rides I make the good money are back yet. I’m not going to lie and said I looked for work when I didn’t, if I did I would be partially working. They said we can say no right now but when that changes then we have to go back to work and that’s when I will too. I’m hoping they supplement us with a back to work weekly pay, that will keep me working but if it’s rough I’ll keep trying. Without the incentive and it’s slow I just want to not drive

FYI California EDD rules, your state may be different


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

SHalester said:


> Yes, I'm in Calif. I answer NO to all the questions as that is the correct answer.


How come the EDD is even asking that question? I thought the whole point of SAH was to SAH and not look for work?


----------



## RobLinn (Aug 10, 2019)

KevinJohnson said:


> Texas announced the date is July 6. Must start looking for work.
> 
> https://www.wfaa.com/mobile/article...ment/287-14e309b7-dba2-4a22-9a69-68d75600941f


The Texas Look for work doesn't apply to the self employed under the DUA

we are employed

we continue to qualify for DUA because we (the Driver specifically) have "been forced to suspend operations as a direct result of the COVID- 19 public health emergency"

The DOL did not specify when we should "Commence Operations" so it's up to the individual driver (Business owner/Self Employed) to decide when to start again

https://wdr.doleta.gov/directives/attach/UIPL/UIPL_16-20_Attachment_1.pdf
So as far as Texas goes I continue to decide it's not sustainable to commence operations &#129335;&#127995;‍♂

When I do commence operations I will still collect the DUA (after July 31st) as I can show a Net Loss on a per weekly basis so even though I will show hours worked I will always show $0 Net Profit & collect the $207 per week through 12-31-20 (then I get an extra 13 weeks in 2021 as Texas added 13 weeks due to the Unemployment rate&#128521


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> How come the EDD is even asking that question? I thought the whole point of SAH was to SAH and not look for work?


In California they did not create a new certification form for the temporary UI/PUA. They see it as too costly but they did tell us in the FAQ's to say no to the question about looking for work. The best thing to do is follow only the EDD's directions as printed for the IC workers.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

It's a good question. I'm just going to collect as long as the state of Virginia lets me. I'll go back to driving whenever I have to.



Fusion_LUser said:


> How come the EDD is even asking that question? I thought the whole point of SAH was to SAH and not look for work?


The question is about what happens now that SAH orders are ending. I guess it's different in each state.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Fusion_LUser said:


> How come the EDD is even asking that question? I thought the whole point of SAH was to SAH and not look for work?


Yes that is true, however Edd is set as if you are an employee, even though IC's are getting it too. Why give them the opportunity to mess it up. I have never had to call them. Thought I might cause when they adjusted everyones Gross, higher than the 167, I was missing 2 of the 10 weeks on that. But it was only 58$ Not worth my time. The other day , the 2 other weeks are now there.

The whole thing is Ludicrous, cause on app, all ya have to do is,..... ..:roflmao: .:whistling:


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

When you were approved for UI it was for a predetermined number of weeks. Until that’s up, you can draw from your state. My state, 39 weeks. No one can demand you go back to work! I’m looking for work but the market is dead right now. Driving will be my last resort once UI dries up.

There may be extensions based on the vitality of the job market. Any extension to the $600 is up to the fed gubmint.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> How come the EDD is even asking that question? I thought the whole point of SAH was to SAH and not look for work?


Normally you have to answer yes to the question and list the places you applied for a job at. Right now there is an exemption because of the virus so they said we can say no until this is over, they didn't want to make a new certification for us so they left the question in. If it wasn't for the virus and you said no they would cut you off from ue, the point of ue is to hold you over until you find your next job, if your not wanting to work again then edd won't pay you


----------



## jonsnownothing (May 10, 2019)

NicFit said:


> Normally you have to answer yes to the question and list the places you applied for a job at. Right now there is an exemption because of the virus so they said we can say no until this is over, they didn't want to make a new certification for us so they left the question in. If it wasn't for the virus and you said no they would cut you off from ue, the point of ue is to hold you over until you find your next job, if your not wanting to work again then edd won't pay you


for CA, i check this page everytime i go for certification:





Eligibility Requirements


Eligibility




edd.ca.gov


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Jst1dreamr said:


> In California they did not create a new certification form for the temporary UI/PUA. They see it as too costly but they did tell us in the FAQ's to say no to the question about looking for work. The best thing to do is follow only the EDD's directions as printed for the IC workers.


I am not collecting UI/PUA but I've seen several talk about the "looking for work" question so I finally got around to asking about it. Thanks to all to answered


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Andrew Philip said:


> Question for all us Rideshare Drivers getting Unemployment. Uber and Lyft are picking up again. So with that , and the enhanced 600 a week ending in a few weeks, do you believe we will be FORCED to go back to work? In other words , if gets back to normal levels on July 1, do you believe the EDD will deny us from getting the last 3 weeks of unemployment (and 3 weeks of 600/week), OR do you think EDD will just allow us to certify like normal until July 31? I see this as being as potential issue but it's hard to tell. We work at our own time and do not have a boss telling us we must return to work at so and so date. So with that, I wonder if rideshare drivers will just be able to certify like Normal until they feel it's safe to work. As I said we don't have a boss, so it's hard to say. Fellow drivers in here feel free to give an opinion.


Can you go back to work? If yes, then get back to work.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Ssgcraig said:


> Can you go back to work? If yes, then get back to work.


So "DO" Because you can.... It doesn't matter that doing makes you 20-40% of pre covid income. Rates... Yeah that's fair.... How about no... The government chose to shut down the economy and cause me to lose 500-800$ a week... As far as I'm concerned they can pay me that loss till the end of the year...

And Yes I'm hoping for a PUA Extension of any type...


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Uberguyken said:


> So "DO" Because you can.... It doesn't matter that doing makes you 20-40% of pre covid income. Rates... Yeah that's fair.... How about no... The government chose to shut down the economy and cause me to lose 500-800$ a week... As far as I'm concerned they can pay me that loss till the end of the year...
> 
> And Yes I'm hoping for a PUA Extension of any type...


I just started back up, my market there are not enough drivers. Prior to COVID, the market was too saturated with drivers. The only negative thing that I see is wearing masks and Uber can't charge surge in my state during a state emergency. Right now, if there was no emergency, the surge would be like NYE (New Years Eve).

The stay at home for free money thing will end soon, it was designed that way for a reason. The government knew there would be a large amount of people that have no pride and would milk the system.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Im hoping they extend the PUA too. Its been so good lately driving that’s its gonna suck when these drivers are forced to get back out there. It couldn’t be any better then it is right now. Im hoping some off these drivers take the whole year off to collect that measly $800.

It always surprised me to see how many drivers we’re excited about collecting $800?? Some drivers were acting like this was alot of money? Makes you wonder how much they made weekly before. Some people just really don’t like to work.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

As I look at my rider app right now, there is one driver in a 20 mile radius for Uber, and no Lyft. No surge means I set my ride acceptance to XL only.


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Im hoping they extend the PUA too. Its been so good lately driving that's its gonna suck when these drivers are forced to get back out there. It couldn't be any better then it is right now. Im hoping some off these drivers take the whole year off to collect that measly $800.
> 
> It always surprised me to see how many drivers we're excited about collecting $800?? Some drivers were acting like this was alot of money? Makes you wonder how much they made weekly before. Some people just really don't like to work.


I think you have the people getting $767 on PUA mixed up with those who have been switched over to UI and are getting $1050 to not run their vehicle into the ground and are taking the time to pursue actual passions and/or better themselves to move beyond a job that is on life support.

$1050 is essentially, on average, what one clears making $1250 driving, minus basic operating expenses. Not bad for 0 miles and 0 hours.

No reason to look down on anyone, consider them lazy and not wanting to work because they were told to hit the showers and a system was set up to help them. Sure, some are just sitting watching Netflix all day. More power to them. They've been abused by these companies for quite some time so take a break. Others are taking advantage to refocus, retool and figure out what makes them and their family happier and more stable than ridesharing. Getting paid to do that is a wonderful thing.

I hope they extend it as well. You seem happy, as am I, and I'm sure many others are thrilled to be able to take a deep breather from the hamster wheel and discover and reassess what's actually important in life. It sounds like whoever is out there driving right now while many are on the sidelines is the right number of drivers to have.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

JLaw1719 said:


> I think you have the people getting $767 on PUA mixed up with those who have been switched over to UI and are getting $1050 to not run their vehicle into the ground and are taking the time to pursue actual passions and/or better themselves to move beyond a job that is on life support.
> 
> $1050 is essentially, on average, what one clears making $1250 driving, minus basic operating expenses. Not bad for 0 miles and 0 hours.
> 
> ...


Well very few are actually getting paid $1000..most are getting paid closer to $800. Everything you said sounded nice but this is not the reality. Most under unemployment are lazy and are irresponsible with their finances. You think these people are sitting home trying to better themselves??? Lol maybe a small small percentage. Most aren't doing shit while irresponsibly spending that free money they get. It's actually a terrible system.

Telling the lazy and non working to stay home with a paid vacation is a good thing? This will have a lasting effect on out society. This will just make them lazier. Wait? We have to go back to work now? We now have to work for less money then I was getting for sitting at home? This is what you call motivation to do something better?

I think you have alot praying they extend PUA not because it will give them more time to figure out a better life but so they can stay home and have their meals and rent paid for. It's gonna be crippling.

When my dad was a kid they use to respect hard work. Nowadays it's almost frowned upon sadly.

I guess I just have a different makeup then most. If someone said we will pay you $36k this year but you just have to stay home all year and not work. I would say no thanks. I'll go out and get my own meals.

I mean some people have been sitting home for 3 MONTHS! Or longer. Doing absolutely nothing. How is this good in anyway? Trying to stay away from a virus that has very little chance of killing them? I say that's silly in my opinion and no excuse if you ask me.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Most under unemployment are lazy and are irresponsible with their finances.


wut? You have something to support that or is that wild speculation?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

SHalester said:


> wut? You have something to support that or is that wild speculation?


Really? Do I need facts to support this??? This is not a known fact?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> his is not a known fact?


Yah, it's the word 'most' that is kinda a trigger for a reasonable question, no? You have stats to show that? And yes, I realize that 99% of this forum is wild speculation (at times). Just curious how you can lump 'most' into a category of your choosing.

If what you posted is simply your opinion, that is fine.....  :thumbup:


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

SHalester said:


> wut? You have something to support that or is that wild speculation?


I think this situation is completely different. You have people that were forced by the government to stop working. I think they want to be back to work.

I think you are going to have a certain amount of people who will suck what they can from this because they are lazy, but I think most want to be working.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> but I think most want to be working.


...that sounds reasonable. I've been home since 3/18, and it has nothing to do with the UI deposits. Those deposits ARE nice, but not required. I'd much rather have my old schedule back. I think a significant percent are in the same boat.


----------



## jonsnownothing (May 10, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Well very few are actually getting paid $1000..most are getting paid closer to $800. Everything you said sounded nice but this is not the reality. Most under unemployment are lazy and are irresponsible with their finances. You think these people are sitting home trying to better themselves??? Lol maybe a small small percentage. Most aren't doing shit while irresponsibly spending that free money they get. It's actually a terrible system.
> 
> Telling the lazy and non working to stay home with a paid vacation is a good thing? This will have a lasting effect on out society. This will just make them lazier. Wait? We have to go back to work now? We now have to work for less money then I was getting for sitting at home? This is what you call motivation to do something better?
> 
> ...


There are those that have paid taxes and "contributed to the unemployment fund" for many, many years and never dipped into it. 
They deserve this break.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

If the State asks for earned income, you should be able to drive and collect your $$$.
If it is gross income , then you will have challenges :smiles:


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Well very few are actually getting paid $1000..most are getting paid closer to $800. Everything you said sounded nice but this is not the reality. Most under unemployment are lazy and are irresponsible with their finances. You think these people are sitting home trying to better themselves??? Lol maybe a small small percentage. Most aren't doing shit while irresponsibly spending that free money they get. It's actually a terrible system.
> 
> Telling the lazy and non working to stay home with a paid vacation is a good thing? This will have a lasting effect on out society. This will just make them lazier. Wait? We have to go back to work now? We now have to work for less money then I was getting for sitting at home? This is what you call motivation to do something better?
> 
> ...


Perhaps. Either way, I suppose we're both speculating in the end. I'm drawing upon my experiences, personally and through others I've encountered on this forum and the simple fact that no one asked to be put on UI/PUA in the first place.

This isn't a case of people deciding in droves that they were so sick of Uber and working that they decided to leech off the system. They were bled out and then a pandemic and certain actions were taken to set up a system where they had to/have to collect.

I have no doubt that some are loving the Netflix vacation they have, but I really believe that a greater number want to go back to work, whether it is in a more desirable rideshare position where the odds are not stacked against them, or in an entirely new job/field/career.

No one doing Uber by the time the pandemic hit was lazy. Perhaps lacking motivation to get out of it and do something better (again, I say this upon personal reflection). But lazy is the exact opposite of what it takes to do this job, keep going despite how terrible it is compared to even 3 years ago and keep getting up to go out there day after day. I don't buy that the character of the average individual who did this before being told to go home disintegrates into a sloth so quickly.

I think you do a disservice to our fellow drivers to just boil it down to the idea that the majority are lazy slobs who would collect $1050 indefinitely (or less to your point) which is still not easy to make it work individually in the Bay Area/California as a whole.

Hard work is to be respected certainly. But it's even more respectable to have self respect and work on anything that allows one to get away from being bent over by either of these companies when you try to make the best of a chance given during such a chaotic 2020.

As you said, you're very much aware that business will be lousy again the more people that come back. So why smack talk them when you're directly benefiting from others staying home right now?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Yah, it's the word 'most' that is kinda a trigger for a reasonable question, no? You have stats to show that? And yes, I realize that 99% of this forum is wild speculation (at times). Just curious how you can lump 'most' into a category of your choosing.
> 
> If what you posted is simply your opinion, that is fine.....  :thumbup:


Well first off. Everything I post is my opinion and should be taken for that. I am just a John doe. Lol. I like to give my opinions but don't ever take them to serious. That's what this forum is for to express those opinions and get meet with the opposition.

Most people who filed for unemployment didn't have money to begin with. Your 9-5 jobs. Sure some had money and we're just taking advantage of a system that gave them an opportunity but most people that filed for unemployment didn't have money saved up in the first place? Am I wrong. Thats why they filed because they needed assistance.



SHalester said:


> ...that sounds reasonable. I've been home since 3/18, and it has nothing to do with the UI deposits. Those deposits ARE nice, but not required. I'd much rather have my old schedule back. I think a significant percent are in the same boat.


I dont know how you guys do it. I get itchy by 8am wanting to get out of the house.



jonsnownothing said:


> There are those that have paid taxes and "contributed to the unemployment fund" for many, many years and never dipped into it.
> They deserve this break.


They do get breaks though. Normally 2 days off a week with sick and vacation days for most tax paying jobs? So you think a 3-9 month vacation was just something tax payers deserved then? And now they are just collecting back what they already gave? Ok fair enough.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

It’s the ‘most’ that troubles me. A group of, certainly. However, some us, maybe a lot, stayed home because it clearly reduces risk. The fact we get UI just makes it bearable. Id be happy to get back to old schedule. And that would mean less cash, being honest.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

JLaw1719 said:


> Perhaps. Either way, I suppose we're both speculating in the end. I'm drawing upon my experiences, personally and through others I've encountered on this forum and the simple fact that no one asked to be put on UI/PUA in the first place.
> 
> This isn't a case of people deciding in droves that they were so sick of Uber and working that they decided to leech off the system. They were bled out and then a pandemic and certain actions were taken to set up a system where they had to/have to collect.
> 
> ...


1050 a week or month? A week isn't too bad, still hard to live on in my area, just a little over 50K a year?


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I'm at this part of my day


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I'm at this part of my day
> 
> View attachment 475698


No steak with it :thumbdown: put two steaks and put the peanut butter in between the steaks. Steak takes over the bread/bun duty:smiles:


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

mbd said:


> No steak with it :thumbdown: put two steaks and put the peanut butter in between the steaks. Steak takes over the bread/bun duty:smiles:


Good lord


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Good lord


Aren't you the Bobby Flay of the UP.Netorg.com?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

JLaw1719 said:


> Perhaps. Either way, I suppose we're both speculating in the end. I'm drawing upon my experiences, personally and through others I've encountered on this forum and the simple fact that no one asked to be put on UI/PUA in the first place.
> 
> This isn't a case of people deciding in droves that they were so sick of Uber and working that they decided to leech off the system. They were bled out and then a pandemic and certain actions were taken to set up a system where they had to/have to collect.
> 
> ...


Well I guess we just differ on opinion because I do believe most drivers tend be lazy as compared to hard working. And that shows in the numbers. 4% retention rate. A majority of drivers do this as a side job with very little hours during the week. Very few do this full time and even fewer of those drive the kind of hours you need to in order to actually put money into your savings.

Dont get me wrong. I understand their are definitely hard working drivers. Some work 40 hours at their first job and then another 20 driving. I respect that but those are in the minority. Your typical Uber driver will quit after an hour because they didn't get a $30 ride to start so they just pack it up and go home. Im mean look at most members on this forum?? Most do not drive at all or drive very little. I can give more rides in a week then half of the members on this forum give in 3 months.

Look when the lockdown first hit and we first heard about the $750 for unemployment. Most got excited about that number? I did not. That is a big paycut for me.

Facts are 2/3 of people under unemployment are making more then they did while at their job so most were even making that to begin with.

As far as me benefiting from this situation. Your absolutely right. I've been having great weeks and Uber couldn't be any better then it is right now. I certainly wouldn't be having the weeks Ive had recently had it not been for this situation. I had to recover some losses for the first month when things were very slow though but I've certainly made up for those losses with the last 2 months being so good.

Trust me though I want things to go back to the way they were. I was always making money in this gig or I would have quit a while ago. I miss social interactions more then the money. I have money and I will always because those who work hard always do regardless of occupation. Only people that don't work hard complain about not having money. Those that work hard complain about not having more.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

CJfrom619 said:


> Well very few are actually getting paid $1000..most are getting paid closer to $800. Everything you said sounded nice but this is not the reality. Most under unemployment are lazy and are irresponsible with their finances. You think these people are sitting home trying to better themselves??? Lol maybe a small small percentage. Most aren't doing shit while irresponsibly spending that free money they get. It's actually a terrible system.
> 
> Telling the lazy and non working to stay home with a paid vacation is a good thing? This will have a lasting effect on out society. This will just make them lazier. Wait? We have to go back to work now? We now have to work for less money then I was getting for sitting at home? This is what you call motivation to do something better?
> 
> ...


I got 916 every week after taxes is 765. Until July 31. I will take the UI because the retail company that I worked for went bankrupt. I will start to look for work in fall, if I can fly to Italy in October for 10 days to visit my visit I will if not then I will look for a job. I want to open a pizza to go in Bethesda but so far I have no luck to find the place I want. I found one but it would take me at least one hundred thousand to invest and I don't know if I want to do that but the location is amazing . Need to work on the numbers and see if it's worth it .
Anyway I know that I will be back doing something and work because that is what I do . I can't sit on my buttt . Anymore .


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Most under unemployment are lazy and are irresponsible with their finances.


Not true. Most who collect unemployment, in normal circumstances and presently, are just doing so temporarily because of a short-term situation. That's why there are so many requirements put in place. The only reason most of those requirements have been waived temporarily is because we're in a global pandemic on a scale that hasn't been seen in 102 years.



CJfrom619 said:


> Telling the lazy and non working to stay home with a paid vacation is a good thing?


Staying home during a pandemic is not lazy. It's doing your part to slow the spread.



CJfrom619 said:


> I mean some people have been sitting home for 3 MONTHS! Or longer. Doing absolutely nothing. How is this good in anyway? Trying to stay away from a virus that has very little chance of killing them? I say that's silly in my opinion and no excuse if you ask me.


It's not always about whether you're individually at high risk or not. It's about slowing the spread and trying to prevent high-risk groups from getting infected. Death from COVID is a very real threat if you're older or have heart or respiratory problems.



CJfrom619 said:


> You think these people are sitting home trying to better themselves??? Lol maybe a small small percentage. Most aren't doing shit while irresponsibly spending that free money they get.


I'm not the primary breadwinner in my household and the UI/PUA money has given me a huge boost in savings when we've been struggling paycheck-to-paycheck for years. I'm using that money to start taking college classes, so I don't have to work low-skill low-paying jobs the rest of my life.



JLaw1719 said:


> I have no doubt that some are loving the Netflix vacation they have, but I really believe that a greater number want to go back to work, whether it is in a more desirable rideshare position where the odds are not stacked against them, or in an entirely new job/field/career.


And it's not mutually exclusive. You're allowed to enjoy time off and still get back to work when it's over. It's a stressful time.



CJfrom619 said:


> Sure some had money and we're just taking advantage of a system that gave them an opportunity but most people that filed for unemployment didn't have money saved up in the first place? Am I wrong. Thats why they filed because they needed assistance.


Most Americans live paycheck-to-paycheck. Most don't have savings. It doesn't mean they don't work hard. In fact, people who live on the line work the hardest, because they're effed if they don't.



CJfrom619 said:


> I dont know how you guys do it. I get itchy by 8am wanting to get out of the house.


My husband's the same way but has been forced to stay home and collect. He's a facility manager at a recreational business which is a job that requires skill and years of experience. But it's not a job that can be done from home and recreational businesses are still shut down. I'm not gonna say I'm never lazy and I look forward to going back to work - I don't, even though I will when I have to. But this time has been really hard on him and it's circumstances beyond anyone's control.

For the record, neither of us have ever collected unemployment or any government money before ever in our lives. These are different times. The world isn't the same as it was several months ago. We all need to adapt and survive however we can.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> Not true. Most who collect unemployment, in normal circumstances and presently, are just doing so temporarily because of a short-term situation. That's why there are so many requirements put in place. The only reason most of those requirements have been waived temporarily is because we're in a global pandemic on a scale that hasn't been seen in 102 years.
> 
> Staying home during a pandemic is not lazy. It's doing your part to slow the spread.
> 
> ...


I guess all I can say is we differ on the word "global pandemic" and the actions taking by many because of this "pandemic".

My opinion is that of the SAH orders will do much more harm then good in my opinion. Covid-19 is just one of many things to fear out there in the world I guess some just believe this is the only one you should be staying at home for.

I certainly don't want to get into this discussion but its my only response to you since it heavily effects my opinion on your opinions.

When I speak I speak in generalities. I understand each case is different and some would be silly not to stay home if they got laid off and are having to try to find work. I get it. Im just speaking for a majority of those under unemployment I feel this way. Im sure some sitting at home for last 3 months are very hard working and its been a struggle but I think for most they are enjoying their paid vacation with their fingers crossed for an extension.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> but I think for most they are enjoying their paid vacation


I wonder do you come home to a family? It would make a lot of sense if you didn't.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

@CJfrom619 I get that we have a difference of opinion, and that's fine.

But I gotta respond to this :


CJfrom619 said:


> Im sure some sitting at home for last 3 months are very hard working and its been a struggle but I think for most they are enjoying their paid vacation with their fingers crossed for an extension.


Being hard working and enjoying taking a break is not mutually exclusive.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> @CJfrom619 I get that we have a difference of opinion, and that's fine.
> 
> But I gotta respond to this :
> 
> Being hard working and enjoying taking a break is not mutually exclusive.


Yes you are right. 100%.



SHalester said:


> I wonder do you come home to a family? It would make a lot of sense if you didn't.


I do not friend. And my decisions would be much different if I did but then again I would never start a family without financial stability. There would be many more factors in my live if I had to support others so even being a driver and filing UE would not be in the cards for me if I had a family. I would hope I would be in a better situation.

I am a full time driver. In order to make money in this game you cannot have a family. I would just be getting by if I had to support a family. Not to mention I couldn't dedicate enough time to my family in order to be a good dad.

I try to stay single as often as possible in order to maximize my earnings but living in San Diego with so many women is harder said then done. I have a gf right now and she certainly cuts into my profits but I joke. Those aren't expenses. That's money I happily spend on her.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> I do not friend.


that makes total sense. You are alone and your decisions effect nobody else. Trust me, if you had a family you come home to your world view would change.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

My state sucks. They’re so backlogged that many peoples claims, like mine, are still being processed


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

SHalester said:


> that makes total sense. You are alone and your decisions effect nobody else. Trust me, if you had a family you come home to your world view would change.


Well I acknowledged that in my response. I also said if I had a family I wouldn't be filing for UE or be a full time driver.


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> I am a full time driver. In order to make money in this game you cannot have a family. I would just be getting by if I had to support a family.


Sounds like another unskilled driver.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Andrew Philip said:


> if gets back to normal levels on July 1, do you believe the EDD will deny us from getting the last 3 weeks of unemployment (and 3 weeks of 600/week), OR do you think EDD will just allow us to certify like normal until July 31


Things will not be back to normal by July 1st. I doubt things will be back to normal by the end of the year to be honest. However, the Department of Labor's also not going to allow people to sit around and just collect money without putting in an attempt to actually work.


Andrew Philip said:


> . So with that, I wonder if rideshare drivers will just be able to certify like Normal until they feel it's safe to work


No. In fact here in Colorado, they just reinstated the job search. Even for Gig economy workers. We have to download another app and attempt to on board with the app or something. I don't know it's stupid but us drivers are not going to be getting our money till the end of July, I promise you unless we flat out lie. I'm not trying to fight with IRS or the federal government about paying back overpayment. It is what it is


RobLinn said:


> we continue to qualify for DUA because we (the Driver specifically) have "been forced to suspend operations as a direct result of the COVID- 19 public health emergency


 we've not been forced to suspend operations. We've been deemed essential and allowed to work. We did qualify for Pua due to state or Municipal orders restricting the movement on individuals. However now that those orders are being lifted, they see no reason for us to be sitting at home collecting


RobLinn said:


> So as far as Texas goes I continue to decide it's not sustainable to commence operations &#129335;&#127995;‍♂


 that is absolutely up to you however the for the federal government on whether they pay you or not for deciding to not come into operations. That is viewed as refusing to work which is not allowed


kc ub'ing! said:


> When you were approved for UI it was for a predetermined number of weeks. Until that's up, you can draw from your state. My state, 39 weeks. No one can demand you go back to work! I'm looking for work but the market is dead right now. Driving will be my last resort once UI dries up.


 it's not a predetermined amount of weeks. It's not guaranteed for 39 weeks it's up to 39 weeks but just like regular unemployment if you don't meet certain qualifications any longer, you no longer get paid. You don't get to sit home and refuse to work


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> it's not a predetermined amount of weeks.


It is predetermined. That's how come I knew it was 39 weeks.


Daisey77 said:


> if you don't meet certain qualifications any longer, you no longer get paid.


True Daisy but since qualification is solely determined by MY answers to a series of questions, I'm in control for as long as I have eligible weeks to file. 39! Unless there's an extension. Then guess what; I'll get another predetermined amount of weeks!

If I ever answer yes to, "start a new job?" Sure my bennies will stop. But f it I got a job!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> It is predetermined. That's how come I knew it was 39 weeks.
> 
> True Daisy but since qualification is solely determined by MY answers to a series of questions, I'm in control for as long as I have eligible weeks to file. 39! Unless there's an extension. Then guess what; I'll get another predetermined amount of weeks!
> 
> If I ever answer yes to, "start a new job?" Sure my bennies will stop. But f it I got a job!


It's available for up to 39 weeks but you're not guaranteed to get paid the full 39 weeks but hey, it's your story. I'm assuming you were approved under the Pua? If so, you were most likely approved under the reasoning of municipal or state orders restrict the movement of individuals. As those get lifted, you not getting out to drive is going to be deemed as you refusing to work. Suddenly those 39 weeks are going to feel like they went really fast. It might only feel like it was 20 weeks.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> you not getting out to drive is going to be deemed as you refusing to work.


No. UI cannot dictate my vocation! I don't want to drive. Suppose I was a waiter and wish to become a programmer. I HAVE to go back to waiting tables just cuz the restaurants re-open? That's silly!

Or, must I accept a job paying $40,000 when I feel I'm worth $70,000? Of course not! I'll collect UI until I find a job I want. If UI runs out, THEN I'll resort to driving or accept that measly $40k.


----------



## Last Ant Standing (Jan 14, 2020)

Get back to work you lazy bums. What are you afraid of?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Last Ant Standing said:


> Get back to work you lazy bums. What are you afraid of?
> 
> View attachment 475858


Each market varies. Mine revolves around the college schedule. I haven't driven since March but I can guarantee if I tried to go out now it'd still be dead, like it always is in the summer. Congratulations on being in a great rideshare market. Not all of us are.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

You want to stay in the UI payroll, cases are trending back up big time. By mid September we all should be back home again until January.



Last Ant Standing said:


> Get back to work you lazy bums. What are you afraid of?
> 
> View attachment 475858


Have you taken your Covid test yet? &#128347; The clock is ticking.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Tony73 said:


> Have you taken your Covid test yet? &#128347; The clock is ticking.


What a silly thing to say. So everyone out in public will get this virus? Is this how a simple minded man thinks like yourself? Silly goose.

You gotta love these people at home who assume if your out in public that you will get virus right after you step foot outside lol. Some people just actually don't know what their even talking about or what they are actually hiding from?

I dont know Tony I've been out there everyday for 3 months and Im still in no worse shape then those who have been in hiding since march...probably much better shape now. Since doing deliveries my cardio has been through the roof. Walking probably 5 miles a day and 1000 steps.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> What a silly thing to say. So everyone out in public will get this virus? Is this how a simple minded man thinks like yourself? Silly goose.
> 
> You gotta love these people at home who assume if your out in public that you will get virus right after you step foot outside lol. Some people just actually don't know what their even talking about or what they are actually hiding from?
> 
> I dont know Tony I've been out there everyday for 3 months and Im still in no worse shape then those who have been in hiding since march...probably much better shape now. Since doing deliveries my cardio has been through the roof. Walking probably 5 miles a day and 1000 steps.


&#128347; Don't wait until you catch it.

https://apple.news/A9ACANeS9Su-ZOzqyrqwoLQ


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Tony73 said:


> &#128347; Don't wait until you catch it.
> 
> https://apple.news/A9ACANeS9Su-ZOzqyrqwoLQ


Why would I be worried about catching it??? Most likely will not kill me with very little effects.

Should I go into hiding like you for the next 6 months?? Lol is this a good strategy in your opinion Tony. Stop being so scared and live your life. Alot of killers out there Tony not just coronavirus.

When are you gonna move on? The 3 months at home is probably a worse punishment then the 2 weeks of fading this virus would have brought.


----------



## Last Ant Standing (Jan 14, 2020)

Tony73 said:


> You want to stay in the UI payroll, cases are trending back up big time. By mid September we all should be back home again until January.
> 
> 
> Have you taken your Covid test yet? &#128347; The clock is ticking.


Come on man, you have a better chance of getting hit by lightning than getting COVID. But i get it, you guys rather stay home and collect UI for whatever reasons that fit your current situation.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Last Ant Standing said:


> Come on man, you have a better chance of getting hit by lightning than getting COVID. But i get it, you guys rather stay home and collect UI for whatever reasons that fit your current situation.


Reminds of this guy who said the same and then got it. Then he was like "It's real, stay home." Don't be that guy &#128521;


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Everyone is going to get it at some point! It's not going anywhere! Do you really think we can eradicate this thing? The only disease that's been eradicated is smallpox. Even polio and mumps is still out there. We all need to get out and start getting exposed a little to start building up a natural immunity to it.



kc ub'ing! said:


> I HAVE to go back to waiting tables just cuz the restaurants re-open?


Yes, actually you do. If that is the job that you stopped working because of covid, if they call you back to work , you have to go. Employees who are refusing to go back to work when the employer calls them back, are to be reported to the Department of Labor. 


kc ub'ing! said:


> Or, must I accept a job paying $40,000 when I feel I'm worth $70,000


Unless the $70,000 job is the job you stopped working due to covid-19, then you must accept the return-to-work offer from whatever job you were working. If you are a W-2 employee and were out of work due to covid, when your employer calls you back to work, you must go or lose your benefits


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Tony73 said:


> Reminds of this guy who said the same and then got it. Then he was like "It's real, stay home." Don't be that guy &#128521;


Lol simple minded fool is what you are.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Nobody is "forcing" me to do anything. Unless it's my wife.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> How come the EDD is even asking that question? I thought the whole point of SAH was to SAH and not look for work?


I think it's more they didn't update the webpage. And if they press me I'll say my county is still on SAH and even sending tweets etc that best protection is to stay home. So far still no word why I was only paid for a single week and the 2nd says 'pending'. Sent email on the 15th asking WTF. AND yesterday applied for the $1000 grant/loan thingy. Figured, why the heck not. I suspect tho, I'll be under the minimum since I didn't start RS until late August.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> Yes, actually you do.


No. You're absolutely wrong! For reasons I've already stated. Don't listen to daisey y'all.


----------



## Last Ant Standing (Jan 14, 2020)

Tony73 said:


> Reminds of this guy who said the same and then got it. Then he was like "It's real, stay home." Don't be that guy &#128521;


The UI clock is ticking for you. You're going to be $2,400 short pretty soon. Then it hits you, you have no job, you have no balls to go out because you're 
too afraid.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> No. You're absolutely wrong! For reasons I've already stated. Don't listen to daisey y'all.


In regards to your waiting tables statement and you saying I'm Wrong about them having to have to go back to work if they're called back to work


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Last Ant Standing said:


> The UI clock is ticking for you. You're going to be $2,400 short pretty soon. Then it hits you, you have no job, you have no balls to go out because you're
> too afraid.


Oh &#128559; I didn't know I was too afraid. Of course it all makes sense now! &#128347; Time is running out. Of courses how could I... oh my god. Wait! did you get yourself tested yet?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Isn't it cute how some want to make it an ego thing. Like our president.


Last Ant Standing said:


> The UI clock is ticking for you. You're going to be $2,400 short pretty soon. Then it hits you, you have no job, you have no balls to go out because you're
> too afraid.


I'm curious about the math here. I'll admit math is my weakest subject, but something doesn't seem right. How would I be short $2400? is that a magical number?


----------



## Last Ant Standing (Jan 14, 2020)

welikecamping said:


> Isn't it cute how some want to make it an ego thing. Like our president.
> 
> I'm curious about the math here. I'll admit math is my weakest subject, but something doesn't seem right. How would I be short $2400? is that a magical number?


Yeah, you're right, math is not your strongest subject. Not even basic math.

You get an extra $600 a week from the fed, 4 weeks a month is $2400.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Drove FT for 3 years until March 17. At that point, there was no PUA, and dwindling requests had dropped me to about 1/3 of my typical earnings, at best. I was fortunate to be able to stay home initially, with no income. My household income could support that situation for a while. Besides the lack of rides, I have 2 health-compromised individuals in the household, myself included. Stopping driving was mainly driven by the health concerns of our underlying conditions, though yes, the dollars had been drying up. 

So I filed for UI on March 29, and weekly was denied until the AZ PUA program went online May 12th. Taking home $748/week now after taxes. I didn't claim PUA eligibilty based on reduced earnings from rideshare. I checked off the item that states it's because a health care provider has advised me not to drive during the pandemic due to higher risk health issues. Yes, I had to provide my Dr.'s letterhead document to AZUI to support the claim. That's what I check off on every weekly claim. 

So yes, I'm hoping the federal PUA benefit gets extended, at some level of funding. $600/week is doubtful though, and eligibility would likely be tightened up significantly. I'm hoping for an extension for those who are in high risk categories. The AZ state amount is pitiful, max of $240/week. That probably won't keep me from driving again come Aug 1 if the $600 goes away. Not for long anyway. We'll have to decide that as a family. My wife has more serious health complications than I have, so there's that. She doesn't do rideshare, but ya know, we live in the same house. And come Aug 5th, our son likely goes back to his HS. This will be interesting. He's already started outdoor band practices. 

I've watched the Uber map lately, and surges have been looking good again. I'm ready to be out of the house FT, but at what risk to myself and especially my wife? Every individual has to make their own decisions as to what level of risk is acceptable, based on their personal situations. I see way too many posts here dealing in absolutes, when there is SO much gray in these circumstances. No one here is completely right, or completely wrong.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

yes, but two problems with your math. 1. Not every month is 4 weeks. 2. I, personally am receiving more than $600 a week. Finally, I am not spending that money, it's going right into savings, so, apart from the funding ending, I"m not going to be "short" anything, but I understand how this could be of concern to someone who has trouble with managing money.

I could choose to do something else to earn the equivalent, or I could choose to not do anything at all. Even with my poor basic math skills in life, I've managed to parlay enough of the peanuts I earned to keep me in shells for the rest of my expected life. So, with no job, and arguably, no balls, I'm actually not even worried, I don't need either anymore.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Covid ants feel special. See if Uber will give then any hazard pay or at least double tips for a month. The only reason Covid ants are out there is because they really need it, it’s not like you can bring $2k weekly home. Surging map is a smokescreen to lure more ants out. Once you declare you made $50 a day your UI is terminated and Uber got you trapped again. Old ants know better than that.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Tony73 said:


> Covid ants feel special. See if Uber will give then any hazard pay or at least double tips for a month. The only reason Covid ants are out there is because they really need it, it's not like you can bring $2k weekly home. Surging map is a smokescreen to lure more ants out. Once you declare you made $50 a day your UI is terminated and Uber got you trapped again. Old ants know better than that.


Old smart ants are optimizing the hell out of the situation


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Tony73 said:


> it's not like you can bring $2k weekly home.


Yea your right in some markets like mine. You can bring home $3k weekly right now if you wanted to.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

RobLinn said:


> The Texas Look for work doesn't apply to the self employed under the DUA
> 
> we are employed
> 
> ...


That's what I am wondering about. Since we are not unemployed in the traditional sense, and kind of trying to wait out the economic effects of the shutdowns to resume our self-employment... how does the look for work requirement play out? We have to look for W2 jobs? As far as I understand it, in WA, the Unemployment system goes from gross earnings, rather than net, so if you start working and making an income, you have to claim what you made. I'm exceedingly nervous about this, because if business is still sunk (it's possible) it's going to be a bit of a cliff coming up. Our economy is not fully opened up yet, with our most populous county only just yesterday going to phase 2 of the reopening (and some not even in phase one, like Yakima county). Be careful to cross your t's and dot your i's. If you underreport your income, they'll come after you to pay it all back.



Andrew Philip said:


> I think the EDD hasn't really been transparent on a lot of things. I answer yes to line 3 as I was told to by an EDD callback. She told me to always put yes. Anyhow the EDD is a real nightmare now. I remember when I was at pending for 4 weeks and I had to call them 300 damn times to get to a specialist lol. So awful! Anyhow your pendings should be fixed. Did you get put back on a callback list ? A specialist will be able to fix your claim
> .


Consider yourself lucky that you can even have a number to call. In WA they suspended all communication about specific account questions. There is one general phone number you can call for generic hypothetical questions about unemployment (they don't have access to any account information), the messages through the website are never answered, and the live chat support also is for generic unemployment questions (with no access to account information). There is one other number that is basically just an automated set of menus with no human beings at the other end. In WA there is literally no way to contact Unemployment for anything regarding your specific claim. I've been on ESD for more than 10 weeks, and they still haven't adjusted my benefit to match my income documents. No way to contact anyone. No offices to go to, no phone numbers, no chat, no email. NADA.


----------



## RobLinn (Aug 10, 2019)

Texas is a Net profits reporting for unemployment (after expenses) so as long as you can zero out your weekly "Profits" (basically what you make) you are still eligible for the DUA $207 per week after the PUA $600 expires on 7/31

which means you get the $207 through 12/31/20 & then an extra 13 weeks in 2021 because Texas's unemployment rate extension kicked in



K-pax said:


> That's what I am wondering about. Since we are not unemployed in the traditional sense, and kind of trying to wait out the economic effects of the shutdowns to resume our self-employment... how does the look for work requirement play out? We have to look for W2 jobs? As far as I understand it, in WA, the Unemployment system goes from gross earnings, rather than net, so if you start working and making an income, you have to claim what you made. I'm exceedingly nervous about this, because if business is still sunk (it's possible) it's going to be a bit of a cliff coming up. Our economy is not fully opened up yet, with our most populous county only just yesterday going to phase 2 of the reopening (and some not even in phase one, like Yakima county). Be careful to cross your t's and dot your i's. If you underreport your income, they'll come after you to pay it all back.
> 
> 
> Consider yourself lucky that you can even have a number to call. In WA they suspended all communication about specific account questions. There is one general phone number you can call for generic hypothetical questions about unemployment (they don't have access to any account information), the messages through the website are never answered, and the live chat support also is for generic unemployment questions (with no access to account information). There is one other number that is basically just an automated set of menus with no human beings at the other end. In WA there is literally no way to contact Unemployment for anything regarding your specific claim. I've been on ESD for more than 10 weeks, and they still haven't adjusted my benefit to match my income documents. No way to contact anyone. No offices to go to, no phone numbers, no chat, no email. NADA.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> In regards to your waiting tables statement and you saying I'm Wrong about them having to have to go back to work if they're called back to work
> 
> View attachment 475983


That's people on regular UI. We are not normally eligible for UI. We are already on PUA. We cannot be 'called back to work'. We're not employees. We could have been out there trying to make peanuts this whole time, but we couldn't make a living with the economy shut down. What I think the question is: How does this sort of thing pertain to the gig economy and self-employed who won't be coming back to a regular hourly salary like a light switch? It's likely it will take till the end of the year to see improvement. Then back to the slow winter season...



RobLinn said:


> Texas is a Net profits reporting for unemployment (after expenses) so as long as you can zero out your weekly "Profits" (basically what you make) you are still eligible for the DUA $207 per week after the PUA $600 expires on 7/31
> 
> which means you get the $207 through 12/31/20 & then an extra 13 weeks in 2021 because Texas's unemployment rate extension kicked in


They go from gross in WA. Probably better from the standpoint of how much UI you can get, but I wouldn't know cause they still have me at the minimum more than 10 weeks later (it costs a fortune to live in the Seattle area. The fastest rise in the cost of living for nearly a decade in the country. That minimum is beginning to hurt). A majority of the drivers I know have already been adjusted, but not me. There is not a single way to contact ESD about anything account specific. Not a one. You either answer the phone call (that has never come in my case), you'd better pick up, or you are SOL.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I quit driving because in five hours I made $10. I had seen this coming and it kept getting slower so I watched my spending and had a $5k cushion before filing for unemployment. My market is the Bay Area and was one of the best before the virus. Until they start allowing business travel and events I’m not going to make good money, the government can pay me since they shut down all my riders. Nothing more I care to do, with PUA my bills are all being payed and I don’t have to do anything until the end of July. Hopefully by then I’ll be making 70-80% of what I was making before or they will extend it and I’ll wait it out. I’m making 70% from PUA of what I would make working but I also don’t have to pay for gas and repairs so I’m doing ok. End of July my $600 extra a week runs out and if there isn’t an extension I’ll go back to work and see what happens. As of right now I still have the $5k cushion and more so even is it’s slow in August I can make do


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

K-pax said:


> As far as I understand it, in WA, the Unemployment system goes from gross earnings, rather than net, so if you start working and making an income, you have to claim what you made


 not only claim what you made but you have to claim with the passenger paid. Our gross earnings on our 1099s is the total and now the passenger paid to Uber. It's before their commission is taken out


K-pax said:


> how does the look for work requirement play out?


 here they're making us download another app an attempt to get hired on


K-pax said:


> No offices to go to, no phone numbers, no chat, no email. NADA.


 I would go to your congressman. Either that or claim what you need to do to bring home the max benefit and go work. If they've literally shut you guys out and refused to give you information on your account, that's not your fault you couldn't get your questions answered. Screw them


K-pax said:


> That's people on regular UI. We are not normally eligible for UI. We are already on PUA. We cannot be 'called back to work'. We're not employees


 yes I know that. I was responding to a comment specifically referencing table Waiters


K-pax said:


> They go from gross in WA. Probably better from the standpoint of how much UI you can get, but I wouldn't know cause they still have me at the minimum more than 10 weeks later (it costs a fortune to live in the Seattle area. The fastest rise in the cost of living for nearly a decade in the country. That minimum is beginning to hurt).


 the federal guidelines tell the states if they're unable to verify income which in most of our cases they cannot oh, they have to give us the state minimum. They're mandated to give us a certain minimum by the feds. I think the state determines how to calculate that though. Possibly 50% of the normal state but I'm not sure


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

K-pax said:


> That's what I am wondering about. Since we are not unemployed in the traditional sense, and kind of trying to wait out the economic effects of the shutdowns to resume our self-employment... how does the look for work requirement play out? We have to look for W2 jobs? As far as I understand it, in WA, the Unemployment system goes from gross earnings, rather than net, so if you start working and making an income, you have to claim what you made. I'm exceedingly nervous about this, because if business is still sunk (it's possible) it's going to be a bit of a cliff coming up. Our economy is not fully opened up yet, with our most populous county only just yesterday going to phase 2 of the reopening (and some not even in phase one, like Yakima county). Be careful to cross your t's and dot your i's. If you underreport your income, they'll come after you to pay it all back.
> 
> 
> Consider yourself lucky that you can even have a number to call. In WA they suspended all communication about specific account questions. There is one general phone number you can call for generic hypothetical questions about unemployment (they don't have access to any account information), the messages through the website are never answered, and the live chat support also is for generic unemployment questions (with no access to account information). There is one other number that is basically just an automated set of menus with no human beings at the other end. In WA there is literally no way to contact Unemployment for anything regarding your specific claim. I've been on ESD for more than 10 weeks, and they still haven't adjusted my benefit to match my income documents. No way to contact anyone. No offices to go to, no phone numbers, no chat, no email. NADA.





K-pax said:


> That's people on regular UI. We are not normally eligible for UI. We are already on PUA. We cannot be 'called back to work'. We're not employees. We could have been out there trying to make peanuts this whole time, but we couldn't make a living with the economy shut down. What I think the question is: How does this sort of thing pertain to the gig economy and self-employed who won't be coming back to a regular hourly salary like a light switch? It's likely it will take till the end of the year to see improvement. Then back to the slow winter season...
> 
> 
> They go from gross in WA. Probably better from the standpoint of how much UI you can get, but I wouldn't know cause they still have me at the minimum more than 10 weeks later (it costs a fortune to live in the Seattle area. The fastest rise in the cost of living for nearly a decade in the country. That minimum is beginning to hurt). A majority of the drivers I know have already been adjusted, but not me. There is not a single way to contact ESD about anything account specific. Not a one. You either answer the phone call (that has never come in my case), you'd better pick up, or you are SOL.


Gross for self employed means different than gross for non self employed.
You can deduct either the mileage or actual expense. When you are doing taxes, all states gets the same deductions.
Just keep a log of daily expense report or mileage report, you should be okay.:thumbup:

https://www.dshs.wa.gov/esa/income-table-contents/self-employment-income


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

mbd said:


> Gross for self employed means different than gross for non self employed.
> You can deduct either the mileage or actual expense. When you are doing taxes, all states gets the same deductions.
> Just keep a log of daily expense report or mileage report, you should be okay.:thumbup:
> 
> https://www.dshs.wa.gov/esa/income-table-contents/self-employment-income


We don't have state income tax in WA. The state for what taxes owed is terrible for write offs. For example, excise taxes for RS drivers allow virtually no write offs (for what we make, it would have actually cost me more to write off the meager write offs because you have to claim write offs in a seperate caregory that is taxes at a ridiculously higher rate). You are taxed on the full gross amount you make. Even the IRS is more reasonable than WA when it comes to self employed people. On the flip side, with pua, theoretically, you will get more because you are getting benefits adjusted to gross earnings..... now if only I could get adjusted...



Daisey77 said:


> not only claim what you made but you have to claim with the passenger paid. Our gross earnings on our 1099s is the total and now the passenger paid to Uber. It's before their commission is taken out
> here they're making us download another app an attempt to get hired on
> I would go to your congressman. Either that or claim what you need to do to bring home the max benefit and go work. If they've literally shut you guys out and refused to give you information on your account, that's not your fault you couldn't get your questions answered. Screw them
> yes I know that. I was responding to a comment specifically referencing table Waiters
> the federal guidelines tell the states if they're unable to verify income which in most of our cases they cannot oh, they have to give us the state minimum. They're mandated to give us a certain minimum by the feds. I think the state determines how to calculate that though. Possibly 50% of the normal state but I'm not sure


There ahould be no reason they would fail to confirm my income. I uploaded my official tax documents... just like everyone else who got adjusted. There is no way to contact anyone.


----------



## GreenSubaru (Oct 31, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> It always surprised me to see how many drivers we're excited about collecting $800?? Some drivers were acting like this was alot of money? Makes you wonder how much they made weekly before. Some people just really don't like to work.


Man, I was waiting for someone to say it. I hope they keep those ****s off the road for a long time.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Andrew Philip said:


> Question for all us Rideshare Drivers getting Unemployment. Uber and Lyft are picking up again. So with that , and the enhanced 600 a week ending in a few weeks, do you believe we will be FORCED to go back to work? In other words , if gets back to normal levels on July 1, do you believe the EDD will deny us from getting the last 3 weeks of unemployment (and 3 weeks of 600/week), OR do you think EDD will just allow us to certify like normal until July 31? I see this as being as potential issue but it's hard to tell. We work at our own time and do not have a boss telling us we must return to work at so and so date. So with that, I wonder if rideshare drivers will just be able to certify like Normal until they feel it's safe to work. As I said we don't have a boss, so it's hard to say. Fellow drivers in here feel free to give an opinion.


Its for Your Own Good !


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Time to get out the ant spray


----------

